

Want to write a paper involving maths and comp sci. any ideas? - kasperasky

I want to write a paper involving maths and comp sci , and the only field that i could see involving both is cryptography which already seems overcrowded . So can anyone suggest any other field which i can do research on write a paper?
======
BrentRitterbeck
How about quantifying data mining bias in the technical analysis of oil
markets? You can hit maths, comp sci, and finance. I'm currently working on
looking at the same bias in equity markets.

Some things you would be exposed to are random number generators, monte carlo,
and statistics.

------
yannis
How to square a circle with an algorithm. A travel story in morphing.

~~~
kasperasky
can u explain in little more detail

~~~
yannis
[http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-
idx?c=umhistmath;c...](http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-
idx?c=umhistmath;cc=umhistmath;q1=hobson;rgn=full%20text;cite1=hobson;cite1restrict=author;view=toc;idno=ABN2635.0001.001)

------
vinutheraj
Computational Number Theory or Computational Geometry ?

~~~
kasperasky
more on number theory

